# vermutliches win 7 treiber problem (system service exception) [Bluescreen]



## HardwareFan (12. Mai 2011)

Hi leute,

habe mir vor einigen Wochen ein neuen Rechner zusammengebaut (bzw Hardwareupdate). Seit lezter Woche habe ich immer mal wieder einen Bluescreen der in unterschiedlichen Situationen auftaucht. 
hier erstmal mein sys:
Asus P8P67 B3
Core i5 2500k   ( auf 1.040 V undervolted )
500GB maxtor hdd
500GB western digital hdd sata3 6GB/s
600 Watt 87+ Enermax Netzteil
Gainward GTX 570 Phantom
G.skill 8GB DDR3 1600 [ F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ] 
Zalman-zm-mfc1 Lüftersteuerung
Noctua nh-D14 cpu Kühler
Sound Teufel concept C200USB
Alle Treiber und Bios(UEFI) sind im Originalzustand das heißt von der mitgelieferten Treiber CD installiert.
Das sys ist Prime und Furmark stabil also nix zu heiß und keine Probleme durch undervolting.

So jetzt zum Fehler selbst:
Der Bluescreen taucht in verschiedensten Situationen auf z.B dierekt nach dem Booten oder während dem zocken oder surfen.
Im Event viewer ist der Fehler wie folgt beschrieben:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu ges


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

tartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff800035c5b92, 0xfffff8800702dca0, 0x0000000000000000). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 051211-24055-01.
In den Anhang hab ich eine txt datei getan die den vollständigen windebug Bericht enhält.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## DRQ (12. Mai 2011)

Klingt für mich nach nem Treiber Problem - vllt. der Soundtreiber, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Mein Bruder hatte mal ein Problem mit dem Soundtreiber und dann einfach zwischendurch einen Bluescreen. Installier mal die aktuellste Version des Treibers 

PS. Warum ist der Anhang mitten im Text und warum hast du die .txt Datei verpackt, wenn man die hier auch einfach so Hochladen kann?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Mai 2011)

Nach der Auswertung liegt ein generelles Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vor. Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein.
Ein Treiber ist aus der Auswertung erst einmal nicht zu entnehmen. Ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehler, der beim Bluescreen angezeigt wird?

Das Problem tritt auch ohne Undervolting auf?

Den RAM hast du schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?
Mache bitte auch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## HardwareFan (12. Mai 2011)

ich habe auf 3 cds verschiedene Versionen von memtest86+ unteranderem 2.11 aber alle stürzen sofort nach dem start ab. Habe auch schon mal die Riegel einzeln verwendet und der memtest stürzt trotzdem nach weniger als einer Sekunde ab. Der Bluescreen code ist immer der selbe also 0x0000003b 0x00000000c00000(05 variert)
Ich werde die Cpu Spannung mal wieder auf auto setzen da ich die Spannung kurz nach der Windows Installation runtergestellt habe. Deshalb kann ich nich sagen ob ich die probs auch mit der Normalspannung habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2011)

Die RAM werden vom Board etwas zu streng eingestellt (die Werte "Reiter Memory" entsprechen weder dem XMP- noch dem Jedec Profil "Reiter SPD").

Sofern es mit Default CPU-Spannung nicht besser wird, stelle im Bios die Command Rate der RAM testweise auf 2T und die RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz (667mhz). Sollte es dann laufen, kann an den optimalenTimings gefeilt werden.


----------



## HardwareFan (13. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Bluescreen mehr aber es dauert ja immer so c.a 12 std bis ich einen habe ^^. Wenn ich wieder einen im Laufe des Tages haben sollte werde ich mal die Spannungen alle wieder auf default setzten und den RAM etwas runtertakten. Was ist eigentlich schneller oder (besser)  1333MHZ bei cl7 ( 7,7,7,22) oder 1600MHZ bei cl9 (9,9,9,25) ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

1333 bei CL7 ist schneller, aber beides ist ein minimaler Unterschied. Das merkst Du in der Praxis nicht, dass sind zB bei Spielen dann vielelicht 61 statt 60FPS, oder 102 statt 100.


----------



## HardwareFan (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte bei Uefi resetet gehabt und alles wieder so wie vorher eingestellt, also Cpu undervoltet undso, außer den RAM der steht jetzt auf 1600MHZ bei cl9 9,9,9,25  mir fällt allerdings auf das sich meine Teufel Boxen die via USB mit meinem Rechner verbunden sind, sich ab und zu mal für ne Sekunde abemelden und wieder anmelden bzw die Verbindung für eine Sekunde verlieren. Das weiß ich daher weil die Boxen dann 1 sek aus sind und auf meinen Kopfhörern die via chinch Klinke verbunden sind dieses usb ab und anmelde geräusch machen. Kann das Abstürtzen des teufel usb audio treibers diesen Bluescreen verursacht haben ?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Mai 2011)

Auszuschließen wäre es nicht (auch wenn m.E. eher unwahrscheinlich - @DRQ hat aber auf Anhieb ein Treiberproblem (Sound) vermutet).

Ist dein Onboard-Sound im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## HardwareFan (17. Mai 2011)

Nein hab über den onboard Sound mein Headset laufen und über USB meine Teufel Anlage. In Windows hab ich es dann so eingestellt das das Headset nur ton von Skype und TS ausgibt und die Teufel boxen halt alles andere Musik Spiele usw. . DRQ ist ein Kollege von mir. Sein Bruder hatte mal Bluescreens wegen nem Soundtreiber allerdings nicht den selben Bluescreen. Sein motiv zu schreiben war das er mich ärgern wollte ^^ er hat keine Ahnung von Bluescreens so wie du sie hast.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich weis jetzt nicht, ob das an- und abmelden der Teufel-USB-Soundkarte ein generelles Problem ist, oder sogar normal...
Das könntest du parallel evtl. beim Teufel-Support nachfragen.

Nur sicherheitshalber nachgefragt: Mit Default Bios Einstellungen (CPU-Vcore) sind die (USB-) Aussetzer auch aufgetreten?

Jetzt warten wir mal ab. Ein Bluescreen ist ja bislang (ohne Undervolting) nicht wieder aufgetreten!? Die RAM Frequenz steht allerdings auch noch auf 800mhz (1600mhz)!? Und die CPU ist auch wieder undervoltet...


----------



## HardwareFan (17. Mai 2011)

ja ich habe halt jetzt erst mal angefangen langsam Sachen zu ändern um den wirklichen Grund festzustellen, wenn ich 2 Sachen auf einmal mache weiß ich ja dann hinterher nicht welche geholfen hatte. Deshalb habe ich ersteinmal den RAM von 9,9,9,24  auf  9,9,9,25 gestellt und bis jetzt habe ich keinen Bluescreen mehr. Allerdings ist mir Halt das mit den Tefuel Boxen aufgefallen ich werde die Teufel Boxen jetzt mal an meinen Laptop anschließen und dort mal schauen ob sie sich auch ab und wieder anmelden bzw verbindungsabbrüche haben.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Mai 2011)

Gute Idee


----------



## HardwareFan (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt eine Woche keine Bluescreens mehr gehabt. Habe nichts weiter mehr verändert. Das sich die Teufelboxen an und wieder abmelden liegt daran, dass der USB einer von der ganz kleinen Sorte ist. Also der Teil des USB Kabels für die Teufel Boxen, welcher in den PC eingesteckt wird ist wohl wenige 100stel mm schmaler, denn er rutscht seeehr leicht aus dem Port raus. Mir ist im verlauf der Woche noch etwas aufgefallen, und zwar benutze ich Ccleaner und Glary Utilities um Registrie Fehler zu beheben, und den Internetverlauf zu löschen. Da viele Leute Programme wie Tune up utilities und weitere, welche das system beschleunigen sollen und es von registry fehlern befreien sollen, als legale trojanische Pferde bezeichen (oder einfach: kaputtmach Programm), könnte man doch daher noch vermuten, dass die Registriefehler von einem der Programme so toll behoben werden, dass der Bluescreen auftritt oder ?


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Auch ich halte von den Optimierungstools nicht viel. Ich nutze selbst den CCleaner, allerdings nur um Temporäre Dateien zu löschen (aber auch das könnte man manuell machen). Ob die aufgetretene Speicherzugriffsverletzung durch ein Optimierungstool aufgetreten ist, bleibt jedoch offen (ich glaube eher nicht).

Grundsätzlich kannst du aber komplett auf die "Fehlerbehebungstools" (wie insbes. Glary Utilities) komplett verzichten. Es kann durchaus passieren (was nicht die Regel ist), dass diese Tools nur "verschlimmbessern". Schneller/besser wird dadurch jedenfalls nichts.

Bezüglich des USB-Kabels würde ich einfach ein anderes Kabel testen/nehmen.


----------



## HardwareFan (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute mal dem Problem nachgegangen: Warum geht der memtest nicht an? . Und dabei musste ich etwas erschreckendes feststellen was allerdings die Fehlersuche wiederum immens weiterbringt.
Die Überlegung war, stelle ich den RAM doch einfach mal auf 400mhz bei cl9, das müsste ja ein Bombemsicheres setting sein. Daraufhin startete ich den memtest von der cd, und wie immer ging er nach einer Sekunde aus.
Darauf hin habe ich mal die RAM Module einzeln mit den ebend genannten Einstellungen laufen lassen, und trotzdem der memtest geht nach 1 sek aus. Da man den RAM als Fehlerquelle nun ausschließen kann muss der Fehler wo anders beheimatet sein. Also habe ich mal den Turbo Modus meines Core i5 2500k und die Intel Speedstep Technologie ausgeschaltet, und siehe da der memtest startet(RAM einstellungen noch auf 400mhz bei cl9). Da der memtest nun stabil lief dachte ich mir stelle ich mal den RAM auf 667MHZ also 1333 bei cl7. Und auch hier laufen beide Module stabil und der memtest berichtet mir von keinen fehlern durch den RAM.
Also nochmal zusammen gefasst :[Turbo Modus an, Bluescreens und memtest startet nicht,selbst mit stark runtergetaktetem RAM] [Turbo Modus aus, Keine Bluescreens, memtest startet, sogar RAM overclocking ist memtest stabil]
Jetzt bleibt nur wieder eine Frage ist mein Cpu oder mein Mainboard defekt???


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Für mich erst mal die Frage, ob du die aktuellste Version von Memtest86+ genommen hast (probiere es mal mit der USB Version: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool).

Die Bios Einstellungen (Stichwort "Undervolting") waren bei dem Test auch auf Default?.

(Ich behaupte jetzt schlicht und frech mal, dass du bei einem defekten Mainboard, oder einer defekten CPU in der letzten Woche sicherlich Probleme gehabt hättest).


----------



## HardwareFan (26. Mai 2011)

Oh man der Fehler liegt im Detail XD ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht memtest86+ ver 2.11 zu starten...wie peinlich^^...ver 4.1 auf ne cd gepackt und läuft auf anhieb ...werd jetzt mal meinen ram durch alle tests laufen lassen und mich dann wieder melden


----------



## HardwareFan (26. Mai 2011)

So habe jetzt die neuste memtest86+ version über meinen RAM mehrmals rüberlaufen lassen test 1-9 und es wurden keine Fehler gefunden.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Dann ist ja gut


----------



## HardwareFan (26. Mai 2011)

jop.. Allerdings ist dann jetzt wieder die Frage, warum die Bluescreens? liegt es vllt nur daran, dass der RAM zu hart eingestellt war ?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2011)

Das wäre bei den aufgetretenen Bluescreens, bzw. des von dir geposteten Stopfehlercodes (Speicherzugriffsverletzung) sehr gut möglich.


----------



## HardwareFan (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein bischen an den Timings rumgespielt und mir fällt auf, dass wenn ich meinen RAM auf 1333mhz bei cl7 laufen lasse, mir andauernd Spiele und Anwendungen, mit der Begründung .exe funktioniert nicht mehr, abschmieren. Ein Bluescreen ließ bei diesen Einstellungen dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Als ich den RAM dann wieder auf 1600mhz bei cl9 9,9,9,25,1t gestellt habe stürzte kein Spiel oder Programm mehr ab und ich habe auch kein Bluescreen mehr. 
Dann hoffe ich mal das mein Problem damit gelöst ist. Ich bedanke mich für eure schnelle hilfe, und ganz besonders bei dir simpel1970 ohne dich hätte ich wahrscheinlich nie wirklich rausgefunden was bei mir die Bluescreens ausgelöst hat. Denn wenn man bei Herstellern anruft werden immer andere Bauteile verantwortlich gemacht und dann schickt man alles mögliche ein um sich dann 6 Wochen später, wenn man alles wiederhat, wieder Bluescreens anzugucken.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

Gern geschehen 



HardwareFan schrieb:


> wenn man bei Herstellern anruft werden immer andere Bauteile verantwortlich gemacht und dann schickt man alles mögliche ein um sich dann 6 Wochen später, wenn man alles wiederhat, wieder Bluescreens anzugucken.



Oh ja...ein leidiges Thema.


----------



## HardwareFan (9. Oktober 2011)

Heyy, 
ich melde mich zurück mit einer eher schlechten Nachricht, denn seit c.a 4 Tagen habe ich wieder Bluescreens. Allerdings scheint es sich um eine andere Ursache zu handeln, denn der Stoppcode ist anders und er ist die einzige Angabe die gegeben wird. An meiner Hardware hat sich nichts geändert seit dem letzten mal, ich habe keine Veränderungen mehr am bios vorgenommen, und ich habe Windows nicht neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2011)

Immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode?
Überprüfe die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler. Poste bitte noch mal ein Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## HardwareFan (9. Oktober 2011)

Erst mal danke für deine schnelle antwort  . Hier ist schonmal der cpu-z Screenshot. Den Memtest86+ werde ich dann morgen mal rüberlaufen lassen und mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Memtest-Prüfung keine Fehler findet, stelle die RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz (667mhz) runter und teste, ob damit ebenfalls Probleme auftreten (wenn nicht, kannst du das auf 1333mhz lassen -> der Performanceverlust ist gleich Null! -> Es macht keinen spürbaren Unterschied.).


----------



## HardwareFan (10. Oktober 2011)

So ich habe jetzt den memtest86+ mehrere Male durchlaufen lassen und er konnte auch diesesmal nichts finden. Habe den RAM jetzt auf 1333MHZ bei cl9 (9, 9, 9, 28, 2T) gestellt. Ich will mal hoffen das meine offensichtlich sehr empfindlichen RAM Bausteine jetzt zufriden sind und bis zum nächsten Hardware Update problemlos ihren Dienst verrichten ...Ich werde das nächste Mal wohl doch hochwertigere Module kaufen, wenngleich es leider nicht bedeutet das man keine Probleme hat...seufz...


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Oktober 2011)

Korrekt, hochwertiger (teurer) bedeutet nich Problemfrei. 
Bei deinen RAM könnte es schlicht an einem Kompatibilitätsproblem liegen, dass auch mit teurem RAM bestehen kann.

Schau ma erst mal, ob die Bluescreens nun ausbleiben...


----------



## HardwareFan (12. Oktober 2011)

So...
Ich hatte wieder einen Bluescreen
Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, die Unsicherheit, dass mein System jederzeit nen Blauen bekommen kann, wird mich verfolgen bis ich mir ein neues zusammenstelle.
Der RAM steht auf 9, 9, 9, 28, 2 bei 1.5V der cpu steht auf 1.1V und sons alles auf "Auto". Ein memtest habe ich auch nochmal gemacht und nichts gefunden.
Die Bluescreens tauchen wie sonst auch in jeder Situation auf, sowohl im last- wie auch im idle Zustand. Mir ist gerade noch die Idee gekommen mal ein Bios Update zu machen, 
jedoch funktioniert die .exe nur auf x86 Systemen...Ich kann nich verstehen wieso der Rechner Monate gut Läuft und jetzt wieder Probleme hat(aus heiterem himmel)...
Hier ist noch ein Bild vom jüngsten Bluescreen.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Oktober 2011)

Lass die CPU VCore erst mal auf AUTO stehen. Nach dem Bluescreen Fehlercode (Stop 0x109 - 4. Parameter 0x01) könnte das Undervolting dafür durchaus verantwortlich sein. (Der RAM hat noch eine Frequenz von 1333mhz?)

Ein Bios Update machst du am Besten mit EZ-Flash 2 außerhalb von Windows (vor allem, wenn es unter Windows Probleme gibt). Für ein Bios Update sollte aber das System stabil arbeiten. Stürzt das System während eines Bios-Flashvorgangs ab, kannst im schlimmsten Fall das Motherboard unbrauchbar werden.
Falls du eine kleine Anleitung für den Flashvorgang haben möchtest, kann ich dir gerne was zusammenschreiben.


----------



## HardwareFan (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja der RAM steht noch auf 1333MHZ, mit 1,1V cpu meinte ich das ich die Spannung von undervolting 1,040 auf 1,1V erhöht habe. Habs leider nur in meinen Gedanken geschrieben und nich ins Forum ...Ich wollte damit testen ob die Bluescreens an dem CPU undervolting liegen, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen Blauen, mal schauen...Ich melde mich wieder falls der Fehler durch das anheben der CPU Spannung nicht behoben werden konnte.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar


----------



## HardwareFan (17. Oktober 2011)

Soooo...ohne meine Systemstabilität in den Himmel loben zu wollen, behaupte ich einfach mal, dass das anheben der CPU Spannung Ursache und Lösung meiner Probleme war. Eine Sache interessiert mich jetzt allerdings noch, undzwar, welche Rolle spielt mein RAM bei der ganzen Sache...Ich werde ihn jetzt Probe weise wieder von 1333MHZ CL9 (9, 9, 9, 28, 2T) auf 1600MHZ (9, 9, 9, 28, 2T) stellen, wenn nichts geschieht kann ich wenigstens sagen nur mein CPU ist Undervolting überempfindlich und nicht, CPU und RAM sind überempfindlich.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Oktober 2011)

HardwareFan schrieb:


> dass das anheben der CPU Spannung Ursache und Lösung meiner Probleme war.


 
...was mich nicht überrascht 



HardwareFan schrieb:


> Eine Sache interessiert mich jetzt allerdings noch, undzwar, welche Rolle spielt mein RAM bei der ganzen Sache...Ich werde ihn jetzt Probe weise wieder von 1333MHZ CL9 (9, 9, 9, 28, 2T) auf 1600MHZ (9, 9, 9, 28, 2T) stellen, wenn nichts geschieht kann ich wenigstens sagen nur mein CPU ist Undervolting überempfindlich und nicht, CPU und RAM sind überempfindlich.


 
Der RAM spielt im Zusammenhang mit der CPU-Undervolting keine Rolle. Ob die höhere Frequenz stabil läuft, steht allerdings wiederrum auf einem anderen Blatt. Eine spürbar höhere Performance wirst du mit der höheren Frequenz jedoch nicht erhalten.


----------

